# Chevrolet Cruze LS 2011 - Water Leak



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Door seal not seated or a windshield leak.......my money is on the windshield leaking.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DMR said:


> Hi,
> I purchase a Chevrolet Cruze LS 2011 just over a week ago, and the car was always steaming up with condensation. The windows would be soaking wet and the rear view mirror would also be wet.
> 
> After washing the car I noticed the carpet was wet in the passenger side foot well, and there was water on the top of one of the joints near the door.
> ...


Hey there,

Very sorry for this! Please send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership for further assistance. I would be happy to get in touch with your dealership to discuss further possible options with them. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby beat me to it - windshield.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder if the windshield was replaced (badly)?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My money is a plugged drain in that cavity under the windshield. Water leaks in through the blower motor housing into the evaporator. Or even a plugged drain for the evaporator housing. Check you cabin filter behind the glove door box to learn if this is soaking wet. 

That plastic fresh air intake under the windshield is easy to remove, just held in by push pin plastic rivets. Always find dirt and debris under there.


----------



## jmaotto (Jul 29, 2012)

My nephew had a similar problem. Dealer found that there was a weld missing during manufacture in the windshield area.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies...

I actually work in a accident repair centre in Newcastle, England. (I do IT, my car knowledge isnt very good - I know, weird combination). The panel beaters have had a look and at first it appeared the door seal wasn't on properly and was directing water into the car.

This has since been fixed yet there is still a leak somewhere. We have also had a look in the cavity under the windscreen and that was clear. I've printed this thread off so hopefully we will find the location of the leak today.

The water is definitely coming from behind the plastic on the left side of the passenger side foot well. So it could indeed be the windscreen.

Thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely let us know what they find. Also, do take a look at the drain cowl on the engine bay firewall as recommended by NickD. If it's clogged there will be water coming into your car.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check this out... Front Passenger Floor Water Leak

Good luck!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Check this out... Front Passenger Floor Water Leak
> 
> Good luck!


The OP indicates he resides in England......his passenger side is our drivers side......probably should have said: his LEFT footwell is getting wet, to avoid confusing us Yankees....heh heh.

Rob


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess I figured if the steering and pedals are swapped, the HVAC and other firewall goodies would be as well.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, we found two problems...

The fitting (I'm assuming the light) behind the trim on the picture was loose. The second problem was the AC pipe behind the right trim in the footwell. The pipe was not connected, so all the water was going into the passenger side foot well.

However, the panel has cracked when it was removed.

Does anyone know the correct name for this on the picture?


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh, yes.... Sorry, the LEFT.


----------



## DMR (Oct 26, 2014)

It helps if I actually post the photo...









If I was looking for a replacement what would I refer to them as? (Does this make sense?)

Cheers


----------

